
How to convince people that drugs need to be legalized - anythingnonidin
https://hilaryagro.wordpress.com/2017/09/08/how-to-convince-people-that-drugs-need-to-be-legalized-a-guide-for-getting-normies-on-board/
======
DamonHD
Interesting article, much of which I agree with. Would be better without the
swearing.

------
anythingnonidin
I'm definitely for decriminalization of all drugs, not sure yet how I feel
about full legalization. Regardless, thought this was an interesting article.

